# Microdosing for the emotional numbing of dpdr?



## Alek333 (May 13, 2021)

Hi guys,

I have dpdr and the symptom that bothers me the most is the emotional numbing. It makes enjoying and living a more meaningful life difficult.

Recently I've come across microdosing mushrooms as a way to allievate emotional numbness. Microdosing inhibits the default mode network, increasing emotionality.

This seems like a silver bullet for those of us who suffer from emotional dissociation. There are hundreds of anecdotes of microdosing helping in these ways.

Has anyone tried microdosing mushrooms? Has it helped them with the emotional numbing symptom in particular.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Where did you "come across microdosing as a way to alleviate emotional numbness?" Were there any cures for cancer in there?

WWW,Erowid.com gives a forum for psychonauts who are willing to experiment with controlled substances for the benefit of medical science.

If you figure anything out, be sure to let them know. You might check there first, to see if anyone has already beat you to the punch.


----------



## Alek333 (May 13, 2021)

I came across many anecdotes from various forums and subreddits. There is actually a lot of information out there. The FDA is considering it to be aa breakthrough status treatment for severe depression and ptsd.

Even the general scientific community sees a lot of potential in it.

Thanks for the website rec. I'll for sure look into it.


----------



## Kittymoo (10 mo ago)

I tried microdosing with no effect. That doesn't mean it's not worth trying, though. There are many varieties of mushroom and we are also all different and will respond to different things.


----------



## Alek333 (May 13, 2021)

What symptoms of DPDR do you have?


----------

